# Chicago People



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

Is anyone from Chicago?


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm going to be moving down by Chicago in the fall. right now i am about 100 miles west of chicago. i'm excited. feel free to pm me


----------



## sad118 (Dec 26, 2005)

I live in Chicago....I moved downtown about 6 months ago. Awesome town.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I live in the northwest suburbs of chicago. pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

I'll be moving downtown in exactly a month. Would love to meet up with some of you guys!

Bill


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I live in Milwaukee and have no qualms about driving down to Chi-Town if a gathering is planned. You can all feel free to PM me if you'd like. There's one bar in particular that is sweeeet & i wouldn't mind making a return visit. 

Not that we'd have to hang out in bars or anything. :lol I'm open to anything. 


"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I live about an hour west of downtown, and would love to get together sometime.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

I live in the suburbs of Chicago.. does that count?


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm in the North Shore suburbs.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Another suburbia citizen at your service.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a bit of distance but occasionally drive to Chicago. If there was a group get together I'd likely be down for it


----------



## sad118 (Dec 26, 2005)

PM me if anyone is down to hang out and chill at Lollapalooza


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going to try to get a gathering in Chicago, I have a thread here about it. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/chicago-t66177.html I'll pm everyone in this thread by tomorrow and see if we can get something together.


----------



## ecstatic (Mar 12, 2008)

Trying to revive this thread and see if there is any interest for another meeting...Would love to get together with some other people in Chicago...


Best to all...


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Count me in, I'd definitely be up for it.


----------



## GrindItOut (May 18, 2008)

joliet area here...lets keep this thread going, i need a break from going out with my friends...its getting to be too overwealming


----------

